# Controller Ohms



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Newbie been out of slots for at least 40 years now getting back in. Looking for a good reliable controller for ho scale will be using on viper and t-jet. See all kinds with all different ohm settings

WHAT OHM SETTING would you recommend and why? Like I said newbie sorry for newbie type question sure I will have more to follow thanks again


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You are referring to two types of cars that are almost at opposite ends of the HO spectrum. If you were to use an electronic controller those can be adjusted to work well with any sort of car. With resistor based controllers those normally have a specific ohm value and are not likely to work well with all sorts of HO cars. Most people that run T-jets would use a 90 ohm controller, most people that run a Viper would use something like a 35 ohm controller. There is a technical reason why the different types of cars require different ohm value controllers that I won't get into unless someone twists my arm. The short story is that if you use a 35 ohm controller with a T-Jet it would be much too touchy, so your low speed control would be poor. If you use a 90 ohm controller with a Viper you would have to pull the trigger half way just to get the car moving, so only part of the trigger pull would be useful. You could have separate resistor controllers for each type of car or you could use a compromise value, like 60 ohms. That of course would not be perfect for either type of car.
I gather that you need a controller for casual running, rather than formal racing. Hardcore racers mostly use electronic controllers.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thank You for the reply can you suggest an electronic controller that is adjustable so I can use for both. Or if I need to have 2 different controllers Thanks Again


----------



## AptosC6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gene, DiFalco and OS3 are popular controller manufacturers. The OS3 is around $200 while the DiFalco is a bit more (depending on version and features). In our club SJSCC we are split half and half pretty much. I personally use a new DiFalco genesis II model 531.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I was hoping to avoid a technical discussion here! The hitch with resistor controllers is that they drop voltage in proportion to the amount of amps that the cars use. For the same resistor value the drop will be greater with cars that pull more amps. Electronic controllers operate on a different principal and their response is not affected by the amps that the cars use. In addition many electronic controllers have a sensitivity control to fine tune the response. If you are interested in a lower cost electronic controller one of the Professor Motor models would be a good choice. HO cars usually do not need brakes, many racers that use a basic controller that lacks variable brakes simply leave the brake wire disconnected. Most electronic controllers have a variable brake control. With higher end cars, like the Viper, it is nice to have a coast control. Usually the coast and brakes are controlled by the same knob with a switch to go between the two functions. The OS3 has a lot of features for the price. For cars that run at a lower voltage, like Gravity and G-jet types, I prefer a Difalco controller, but an OS3 can be used for those as well.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thank You everyone for the help I really appreciate it. 
I wish I could help you fellow sloters out expect I'm still having trouble getting the guide in the slot. LOL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gene said:


> Thank You everyone for the help I really appreciate it.
> I wish I could help you fellow sloters out expect I'm still having trouble getting the guide in the slot. LOL


Remember; 
"The "ONLY" Stupid Questions.. Are "Those" that are NOT asked :wink2:
Richard Dumas, is one of Our; "Slot-Car Rocket-Science" Personnel...

T-Jet Chassis work @ "OPTIMUM-Performance" with 120 Ohm controllers..
The Company; "AFX/TOMY" (I Think ??) have started making Them for their "Sets"..
They are also "Sold-Separately", in the $ 30 or slightly-less range as well..

There is another company "SCX" that makes a control with easy changeable
Resister packs. (35 Ohm & 60 Ohm {maybe 45 Ohm ??} that come with them.

There is another version (SCX again ??) that does; 
120 Ohm, 60 Ohm & 45 (??) OR 35 Ohm..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCX-PRO-50...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Below is/seems to be; "BEST BANG For The $$.."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-HO-SL...TS-TOMY-MEGA-G-/132942993003?oid=132897466934

Or this one down under here, but will also need a 120 or @ least 90 Ohm with
it to cover the full-range you are inquiring about..
I use; 2-PARMA-90 Ohm Controllers, (2-lanes) for My T-Jets...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/parma-HO-s...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

"Bubba The Senile-1 :willy_nilly: " :thumbsup:


----------

